# wie funktioniert if Statement in SELECT?



## fatfox (28. Feb 2011)

Hallo alle,

ich habe eine Frage über if() Funktion. Grammatik:  IF(expr1,expr2,expr3)

z.B ich möchte:

SELECT id,  if( Note < 2,  'teuer' as Typ und 'gut' as Qualität, 'normal' as Typ und 'normal' as Qualität )  FROM preisliste

Also, Wenn Note < 2 ist, möchte ich zwei Sachen machen
1) 'Teuer' as Typ
2) 'Gut' as Qualität
Wenn nicht, dann
1) 'Nomal' as Typ
2) 'Nomal' as Qualität

Wie kann man den Satz richtig schreiben? So ich if... end if; Anweisung nehemen? wie?  

Vielen Dank für die Bemühung!


----------



## XHelp (28. Feb 2011)

Vllt sowas wie:

```
SELECT id, (CASE WHEN Note < 2 THEN 'Teuer' ELSE 'Normal' END) AS Typ, (CASE WHEN Note < 2 THEN 'Gut' ELSE 'Normal' END) AS Qualitaet FROM preisliste
```
?


----------



## fatfox (28. Feb 2011)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> Vllt sowas wie:
> 
> ```
> SELECT id, (CASE WHEN Note < 2 THEN 'Teuer' ELSE 'Normal' END) AS Typ, (CASE WHEN Note < 2 THEN 'Gut' ELSE 'Normal' END) AS Qualitaet FROM preisliste
> ...



Danke! Danke! Danke!!!! Du hast mich gerettet!


----------

